# Using Tile and a halves on a sized slate roof valley



## TipTop (Mar 1, 2015)

Afternoon chaps, been slating for 10 years now and come across something last week that got us thinking.

Using 20x10s sized slate on quite a steep pitch. Valley on the right hand side with a considerably shallower pitch.

We had plenty of tile and a halves to use, so on the first course used one (as the valley line didn't go up 8 inches or higher on a normal slate) and so avoid cutting a second slate next to it with accompanying undereve. 

The second course worked fine that way too but then a few courses up, the tile and a half slate was dragging further away from the valley. Usually when we have used them in the past, after a few courses you can go back to a normal sized slate again but this wasn't the case.

After 30 courses we ended up with a full column of tile n halves followed by a normal tile then tile n halves again, with some courses still requiring 2 cuts & additional undereve.

This kinda spoilt the job in appearance and was wondering if anyone had come across it before and what rules are there to know that it would happen before u start. Im sure it's got something to do with the difference in pitches of the roofs either side of the valley...

Cheers

TT


----------

